# Graphical ACube interface



## deepSubDiver (Jul 15, 2010)

I am currently modifying the graphical ACube interface (written by Ryan) to my personal needs. It basically uses a modified version of Ryans code and offers a few more settings, e.g. move patterns and searching modes and wraps the ACube application.
The modification required a new foundation (HTA) to allow local file system access and execution.

What general functionality would you like? Do you see any improvement in the (sloppy) interface? What would you add, change, implement?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my, Graphical Acube, I need to check this out. O:

I like the way the interface looks!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

EDIT; Wait, is that running in the browser?

This is cool, but it already kinda exists


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so behind. D:

Mister Kirjava, that looks gorgeous. .-.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

it already *kinda* exists.
If this is the version I think it is...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Mister Kirjava, that looks gorgeous. .-.




Thank Dan Cohen~


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 15, 2010)

How come I absolutely mised this? Anyway, I feel like I could absolutely improve my version. Except for the leading/trailing moves, it is pretty much the same as Thom posted.

Kirjava, where can I get further information concerning your screenshot?
edit: Originally it was meant to be running in the browser. Since I am playing around with local files, I had to switch over to HTA


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

I told Dan to post about it, he'll do it whenever he gets back, I guess.

I just found out that HTA means windows only ):

You could always port acube to be a cgi script and process the data serverside


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wait, when did Dan finish it?
Last I heard/talked to him about it, he gave up


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I told Dan to post about it, he'll do it whenever he gets back, I guess.
> 
> I just found out that HTA means windows only ):
> 
> You could always port acube to be a cgi script and process the data serverside


Yup, HTA is Windows only :s When this project gets serious, I will convert it into a website project. I always wanted to learn about CGI, I guess this is the perfect time to...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

statue; idk, I've been using it for months

deepSubDiver; uhm. I wasn't being serious. Processing the data serverside is a *bad* idea.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 15, 2010)

its on linux only i think.
or mac osx.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 15, 2010)

ya... I wrote mine UI in pygtk. Unfortunately, it really only works correctly in linux. I tried to get it to work in windows, but there is no easy way. I read an article about getting pygtk to work in osx, but its a complicated X11 based solution. I would've liked to make something more cross-platform compatible, but I had no experience with UIs when I wrote this. I don't have access to my box with this program on it, so I can't post it, but if anyone is interested, I will post it at some point.


----------



## geocine (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys anything available for download ?


----------

